# Your opinion is valued



## Nokia_Outpost (Feb 16, 2006)

Please allow me to introduce myself here: I'm part of the Nokia N90 community outpost team. We are currently running a program for photographers around the world which I would like to get your opinion on.

The site is http://www.seenew.com and we have got supports from some of the top photographers including Juergen Teller, Philip-Lorca DiCorcia and Raghu Rai. Part of the site is a creative digital photo contest. Where you have the chance to win a day of commercial shoot with one of the aforementioned experts. 

We aim is to create content that is appealing to creative audiences and which showcases new talent. Would appreciate your comments, good and bad &#8211; particularly whether this kind of thing you would consider getting involved with. 
Hope you don't mind the post.


----------



## terri (Feb 16, 2006)

I've moved your thread to a more appropriate forum. Your link is not working, btw.


----------



## Nokia_Outpost (Feb 17, 2006)

Many thanks Terri, i have corrected the link. 

We are just trying to find out more about what people think of the site?


----------



## duncanp (Feb 17, 2006)

i like the site, good design :thumbup:


----------



## tranceplant (Feb 25, 2006)

i like the background... very ''urban''  - i like it


----------

